# Duplicate listings at eBay to be banned



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I just got an email from eBay announcing that as of October 26 all duplicate listings will be removed automatically.

******
_We're writing to let you know that, effective October 26, a new Duplicate Listing policy will help prevent eBay search results from being dominated by multiple duplicate listings from one seller-ensuring buyers have a quick, inspiring view of the great selection available for their holiday purchases.

Starting October 26, a new Duplicate Listing policy will limit sellers to one Fixed Price listing per identical item. Any of your listings identified as duplicates will be automatically ended and your Insertion Fees and listing upgrade fees credited on your next invoice. Note, fees won't be refunded to sellers who continue to create duplicate listings._
******

Swell. I guess I need to find a new way to promote my products. Without daily listings my sales volume will drop dramatically.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I buy some things off ebay, but have not sold anything, so my comments come from a buyer point of view.

When I see a lot of listings for the same product and even some of them ending within minutes of each other and sometimes a lot of them not having any bids on them, I wonder why sellers chose to list it so many times. Does multiple duplicate listings discourage or encourage bidding? Why up a bid when you can just go to another listing and bid there? It is done so much there must be a reason I have missed. "Buy it now" listings would be different. Duplicate listings for those give a choice if 'when' to buy it.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I will believe it when I see all the Chinese Multiple listings gone .


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah I got that email, too. 

I find myself wondering if different models of the same product are considered "duplicate".


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Well thank goodness.

I've been getting killed with a competitor who has insisted he run 40 identical listings, flooding the market so buyers will only see his stuff. I can't believe it has paid off for him. He has stolen some of the buyers, but at what cost? He has hurt everyone selling the same identical items. Not only that, this guy has 40 listings of the same item, and about different 100 items total, meaning he has 4,000 listings. 

Then there is little ol' Clovis, trying to compete with my top quality items, and beat them at price and service too. I have just 80 listings, give or take. 

As a buyer, just Sunday night, I got very frustrated while looking at post war Lionel. A Chinese seller has flooded those listings for replacement bulbs. When a page of 25 train listings pops up, and 17 of them are for replacement bulbs, it gets old after several pages.

One thing that I've read again and again on other forums is that people are sick of looking at a million listings for the very same thing, from the very same seller. 

In a nutshell, I can't believe those flooding the market with 50 of the same listing, reposted every day is good for ebay, or anyone who sells there. 

This change will be good for buyers, and sellers too. It will shorten the time a buyer has to spend shopping, reduce their frustrations, and give them better search results...if that makes sense to anyone.

My question is what will sellers do when they go to an auction, buy a box of used Lionel trains, and have 5 of the same 1666 engine, in varying grades of condition?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

clovis said:


> My question is what will sellers do when they go to an auction, buy a box of used Lionel trains, and have 5 of the same 1666 engine, in varying grades of condition?


Well, looking at this logically, it doesn't appear that they would be identical listings. The title of each listing should be different - to indicate the grade/condition, and each one should have a different image shown. I wouldn't think they would qualify as identical.

Deb.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I can't believe Ebay is doing what amounts to losing listing fees considering the level of greed I've seen from them in the 13 years I've been selling on there. I've stopped selling on both of my accounts in the last few months and may never put much on again. I'm thinking about lisitng some of my daughter's cards, but I wonder if they will be considered duplicates even though the art on the front would be different?

Nomad


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nomad said:


> I can't believe Ebay is doing what amounts to losing listing fees considering the level of greed I've seen from them in the 13 years I've been selling on there.


Not to be paranoid or anything, but it seems like those at eBay stay up at night thinking of ways to run me out of business, regardless of what it might cost them. Sheesh!

I list certain products each weekday. That used to pay really well, back when the default search mode was Ending Soonest. By listing that way, one of my auctions would march up to the top during the best time of day. Now that the default search mode is Best Match it isn't as effective as it used to be, but it still pays to do it.

But maybe it will pay for eBay to do this. In my case I've got two choices:

1) List once a week and have my sales drop to 25% of what it is today.
2) Pay $19.95 for an enhanced 30-day listing, to put my product on top.

I'll probably do some enhanced listing experiments, and if it pay I'll keep doing it. They may make more money off of me after all.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

The 'default search mode". WHY, WHY, WHY??? I hate it. as a buyer. I have always searched by product and ending soonest. Now, all kinds of stuff, some of it not even relevant to the search pops up and no reason to the time ending. Hate it!! I do click for "time ending soonest", but with slow dial up and ebay just being slow to begin with. it is another frustrating amount of time waiting, and then maybe even changing the search words to get rid of the junk I am not interested in.

OPPS!! Guess that was just a rant.......


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> The 'default search mode". WHY, WHY, WHY??? I hate it. as a buyer. I have always searched by product and ending soonest. Now, all kinds of stuff, some of it not even relevant to the search pops up and no reason to the time ending. Hate it!! I do click for "time ending soonest", but with slow dial up and ebay just being slow to begin with. it is another frustrating amount of time waiting, and then maybe even changing the search words to get rid of the junk I am not interested in.
> 
> OPPS!! Guess that was just a rant.......


Best match is not a search engine, it's an ad engine. The object if the ad engine is for eBay to make the most money. The list things higher where their final value fee is maximized. It also lists items that it thinks you might be interested in, based on your previous searches. Understand that it's all about them making more money, not about helping you find what you're looking for.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> The 'default search mode". WHY, WHY, WHY??? I hate it. as a buyer. I have always searched by product and ending soonest. Now, all kinds of stuff, some of it not even relevant to the search pops up and no reason to the time ending. Hate it!! I do click for "time ending soonest", but with slow dial up and ebay just being slow to begin with. it is another frustrating amount of time waiting, and then maybe even changing the search words to get rid of the junk I am not interested in.
> 
> OPPS!! Guess that was just a rant.......


It is a good rant, and one worth posting.

I think you can change the default setting to ending soonest.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> I think you can change the default setting to ending soonest.


You can change it to Ending Soonest, or a number of other options, but I don't think you can change the default.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I can change the default setting for the session I am on, but when I leave ebay and then go back the setting is back to "best match" and it is all to do over again. Is there a way to change it permanently for my computer or account?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

What do they mean by fixed price, is that "buy it now"?
All Of mine are auction style, so it may not effect me.

I sell clipped grocery coupons on e-bay. I usually put 3 listings on. Because I usually have 3 envelopes worth a week. The stupid things expire if i don't sell them fairly soon after I clip them.
This is going to really mess it up. I was hoping to work up to more each week. I have been using the money to buy food to donate to the local food bank. It's not a fortune or any thing, but these days any thing helps.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

Understand that it's all about them making more money, not about helping you find what you're looking for.
__________________

But shouldn't ebays object be to help me, the buyer, find what I am looking for and make it easy for me to buy it so that the seller and ebay make their money? If I am happy, then I will return to buy again. When I have to use valuable time to play their games, I AM NOT HAPPY!!!!


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> What do they mean by fixed price, is that "buy it now"?
> All Of mine are auction style, so it may not effect me.
> 
> I sell clipped grocery coupons on e-bay. I usually put 3 listings on. Because I usually have 3 envelopes worth a week. The stupid things expire if i don't sell them fairly soon after I clip them.
> This is going to really mess it up. I was hoping to work up to more each week. I have been using the money to buy food to donate to the local food bank. It's not a fortune or any thing, but these days any thing helps.


Change the wording on each auction so it is not duplicate. Give each a number or code. That would also help the buyer help keep the auctions separated as they search them and make their decisions on which to buy.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't know what all the listings are called, but it sounds to me like you can make a listing saying you have 10 identical items, and make the auction last for 10 days with "buy it now". This would still be with in the new guide lines.
Does this sound right? If every one does this it will even out as far as positioning goes.
It doesn't seem like this is going to effect auction style entries though. Which is all I do.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Change the wording on each auction so it is not duplicate. Give each a number or code. That would also help the buyer help keep the auctions separated as they search them and make their decisions on which to buy.


I guess that will be what I'll have to do. i really like helping even if it is only a few bags of groceries a month.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

sunflower-n-ks said:


> Change the wording on each auction so it is not duplicate. Give each a number or code.


The wording of the email is "duplicate items", not "duplicate auctions", so your competitors will be combing auctions to turn you in. It never pays to break the rules at eBay.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ah, i thought she meant like an all food envelope, all pet food ect. type of thing, with my coupons.
You are allowed 100 auctions a month with out an insertion fee, if you sell for .99 cents with .99 cent shipping. You only have to pay if your item sells.
Is it the same if you put a auction on with multiple listings? I mean, how many items do you pay the insertion fee on?
i know i am not out to break rules. But I don't want to have more work thrown at me either.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

If I remember right, I read somewhere that this did NOT apply to auctions. Only fixed price items (ie, items with a BuyItNow _only_)


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nevada said:


> You can change it to Ending Soonest, or a number of other options, but I don't think you can change the default.


IIRC, someone on HT told me how to change the personal setting to whatever you preferred.

ErinP...was that you?


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nevada said:


> The wording of the email is "duplicate items", not "duplicate auctions", so your competitors will be combing auctions to turn you in. It never pays to break the rules at eBay.


So what is going to keep sellers from creating listings of 40 or 50 of the exact same item, but doing them all as auctions?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> So what is going to keep sellers from creating listings of 40 or 50 of the exact same item, but doing them all as auctions?


Sure, that would be within the rules, but a lot of buyers look for buy-it-now because they want to execute a deal right away. The fact is that sales volume is a lot higher with buy-it-now auctions.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I'll bet that is what my competition does.

They'll have 8 auction listings of the same item ending every day.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

When I hit 100 feed back points they sent me an e-mail with a download of free soft ware that would enable me to mass post auctions, now they are complaining because people do it. makes no sense. But i guess it doesn't have to.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

SquashNut said:


> When I hit 100 feed back points they sent me an e-mail with a download of free soft ware that would enable me to mass post auctions, now they are complaining because people do it. makes no sense. But i guess it doesn't have to.


I've been thinking a lot about this lately, then this weekend I got my eBay bill. I spend well over $100 for listing & final value fees, and that doesn't count what PayPal takes. I have a suspicion that they're going to miss that $100 and reverse the rule later. Unfortunately I probably won't be back. For obvious reasons I'm launching a new project. I suspect that I'll be too busy with the new project to do eBay at the same time.

I've seen this before. EBay was a good thing, but the employees in the trenches got too much power. At the same time, upper management is no longer in touch with the operation. It's a recipe for disaster. I don't know why, but the employees in the trenches will always run a business into the ground when given half a chance.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

On the flip side of this...

Once again, I found myself shopping for post war Lionel trains. There are two replacement bulb sellers duking it out on ebay. In three pages, there were 59 listings for the exact same bulb. It gets _really_ old having to look at page after page of those stupid bulbs. One of those sellers currently has 38,000 listings on ebay. It is so much easier just to buy them at a train show for 45 cents each, and generally, the parts guys at train shows really know their stuff, and can help me fix whatever I'm working on.

As well, ever want to look up what a kevlar army helmet is selling for these days? Ever want to try to find one of those? Last time I looked, one seller was selling a reproduction helmet for paintball, IIUC, and it is made out of plastic or something. About a gatrillion of the same listing, over and over and over and over. So many identical listings, and they all say "kevlar" in the title. Trying to find a real military issue kevlar helmet is plain old fatiguing!!!!! 

Look up "3.0 gasket". Last time I was there, a Chinese outfit had over 400 identical listings. I was specifically looking for a Fel-Pro brand, and had to wade through all those listings, just to find that no one on ebay had the set I needed.

In the end, even though I'm a power seller, it has left such a bad taste in my mouth that I won't be shopping on ebay for any of the afore mentioned items....maybe forever.

How many buyers have walked away from ebay in disgust?????


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

One question I have:

Let's say you are selling a book that is entitled "Repairing Chrysler Air Conditioning Systems". (The book covers all Chrysler models.)

Let's say that you have this listed under the following titles:

Chrysler Imperial AC Manual
Chrysler/Dodge AC Manual 
Chrysler 300M AC Manual
Chrysler Plymouth Neon AC Manual
Dodge Truck AC Repair Manual
Chrysler Sebring AC Repair Manual

All of these listings would be for the exact same book.

Will this be allowed?


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If you only have 1 book then can only have one auction for each item you have for sale.
I don't see how they can police this.
I know I have stopped buying coupons.
i went through put a bunch in my watch list and they sold. Ok I understand they were buy it now, But some where in my mind i really did think they had 27 days till they would end. Had to research them over again. it gets old.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

And then there are the sellers that buy a base product in bulk and package it in multiple brand packaging. At a surface look, it would appear that there are several sellers listing their products, but the sellers name is the same and the company web site in the information section is the same. They use different size packages and some are auctions and some "buy it now" and some have "free shipping" and some not. They are covering all bases, it would seem. But still. it is all just one seller.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Good point, sunflower. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

clovis said:


> One question I have:
> 
> Let's say you are selling a book that is entitled "Repairing Chrysler Air Conditioning Systems". (The book covers all Chrysler models.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, you'll get away with it, as long as you don't include a photo of the product.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Nevada said:


> Yeah, you'll get away with it, as long as you don't include a photo of the product.


That is really going to hurt me.

I, in fact, have a repair book that covers about 15 different models. Since I can fit about 3 of the model numbers in each title, I have 4 different listings for that same repair book. 

Now my competition has 10 of the above listings for the same thing. Very irritating, IMO. I have 4 listings in 4 different categories, and he has 40!!! Actually, that guy has more like 20 listings for the same thing in 4 categories, meaning that he has 80 listings total for each book.

I can't believe this is really going to work out for ebay or for the seller.

I can no longer list the same book with different titles; Cordoba, Imperial, K-Car, Dodge trucks, Sebring, Neon, etc. 

It will hurt revenues and sales for both ebay and me.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

On further research, I found this information:

"If you have items made to fit specific products, models, or brands&#8212;such as connector cables, phone chargers, or auto parts&#8212;you can have up to 5 fixed price listings per item. Please see the examples below for additional information. Note: This exception does not apply to generic or universal items that fit all/most products (for example, AA batteries)."

Looks like I will fit into the 5 fixed priced listings per item with my example of the Chrysler AC repair book.

Here is a link:

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-multi.html


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Do You have only 1 book? Then I thought you could only have 1 listing per item. Then if you have 5 of them, you could list them 5 different ways, at least for now.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

No, I have several boxes of the same book, and can order more at wholesale.

The way I read the new rules, I could list the same Chrysler Corporation AC repair book with 5 separate listings:

1. Chrysler Cordoba AC repair manual
2. Chrysler K-cars AC repair manual
3. Chrysler Sebring AC repair manual 
4. Chrysler Horizon AC repair manual
5. Chrysler Imperial AC repair manual

Any more listings than those 5 mentioned above, if I understand this correctly, I would then be in violation of their Duplicate Listings policy. 

Anyone else read it the same way?


----------



## gottahaveagoat (Jun 5, 2006)

As a buyer, I hate going through the same seller identical listings. I tend to stop looking. I really don't use ebay much for selling anymore and pretty much only buy cheap books to read. Not worth it anymore.


----------

